
Tax havens: The missing $20 trillion - fraqed
http://www.economist.com/news/leaders/21571873-how-stop-companies-and-people-dodging-tax-delaware-well-grand-cayman-missing-20
======
jedmeyers
"The legal right of a taxpayer to decrease the amount of what otherwise would
be his [or her] taxes, or altogether avoid them, by means which the law
permits, cannot be doubted." George Sutherland, Justice of the Supreme Court
of the United States on Gregory v. Helvering

